# All Goody's Stores in Knoxville, TN Area closing/selling



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

They're selling literally everything in the stores, right down to shopping carts and cash registers.

The sale just began here so they're still asking $150 for headless mannequins but we picked up three large commercial quality strong clothing racks (for costume storage) for only $60. ($30 each, buy 2-get one free)

I'm certain that their price on stuff will drop week to week to come.

They're selling the small shopping carts for only $30 each. I know that sounds like an odd item but when you're dragging tools and such around the yard (wire, wire cutter, electric scisors, stapler, staples, plastic ties, hammer, etc), it sure would be better than having scads of plastic grocery bags with stuff in them scattered about the yard like we've been doing in the past.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thanks Cassie....I will go check it out at our local store


----------



## TNBrad (Sep 10, 2007)

Don't forget the one in Sevierville next to the Wal-mart on the parkway before Pigeon Forge too.. Oh wait thats mine LOL
don't for get to ask about these also I found them there too.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

"They're selling the small shopping carts for only $30 each. I know that sounds like an odd item but when you're dragging tools and such around the yard (wire, wire cutter, electric scisors, stapler, staples, plastic ties, hammer, etc), it sure would be better than having scads of plastic grocery bags with stuff in them scattered about the yard like we've been doing in the past"
<< >>
Ohhhh thank god I'm not the only one!
LOL
Either that or trying to use the wheelbarrow and not spill it!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> "They're selling the small shopping carts for only $30 each. I know that sounds like an odd item but when you're dragging tools and such around the yard (wire, wire cutter, electric scisors, stapler, staples, plastic ties, hammer, etc), it sure would be better than having scads of plastic grocery bags with stuff in them scattered about the yard like we've been doing in the past"
> << >>
> Ohhhh thank god I'm not the only one!
> LOL
> Either that or trying to use the wheelbarrow and not spill it!


Are you sure you gals aren't just going as Bag Ladies this year?!?!


----------



## scubadog (Nov 18, 2008)

Ours is closing also, New Castle, IN i need to check it out. I hadn't thought about the fixtures.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Watch for MP3 players at Goodys. I saw them a couple weeks ago for about $14. Could be useful for prop sounds.


----------



## Cassie7 (Sep 16, 2007)

We bought a shopping cart also. And we bought 4 clothing racks to store our costumes on. We went back on the last day and bought 6 mannequins for $140. You should have seen the looks we got while driving home with 6 naked mannequins in the back of the pickup truck LOL


----------

